# Convention troubles (A.K.A., "Oh boy Pineapplez is being an attention whore again.")



## um_pineapplez (Nov 25, 2016)

So one of my friends on discord is going to MWFF.

Do you know how fucking long I've wanted to go to a convention like that? This entire god damn year. I've wanted that. And I can't go. Like, I'm in swimming, and the date is from dec. 1-4. 2 of those days are weekdays where I have school and swimming, and the other two are us getting ready for the holidays. besides. we need to save the money if we're gonna think about getting christmas gifts. And I tried to tell mom, but she said no, and then she said, "maybe we can go next summer." Bull. Shit. There are never any good conventions that are close to Michigan in the Summer. Anthrocon is far away to the point where I don't wanna travel that far. It's like the world wants me to be separated from my fandom. And I can't wait until I'm older. Like I've said before. I don't wanna wait anymore. I can't. There's too much longing inside of me to wait. It's too big for me to overlook. I have to go to one soon or I'll die. Actually scratch the second part of that. I just really wanna go that bad.

"guys. Guys look. Pineapplez is spamming random channels with his own self-loathing again. How original."


----------



## Storok (Nov 25, 2016)

tl:dr lol here you got my attention


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 25, 2016)

Storok said:


> tl:dr lol here you got my attention


I was just being self-aware. Yeh, i'm doing it again, but I might as well be humorous about it.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 25, 2016)

But still tho. I'm worried about it. Like, it seems like the best option is to wait until Anthrocon. There is no way I'm going to an 80's-themed get-together. They don't have Homestuck jokes in that era. (shudders) neither did they have Zootopia. Or Portal. Or Half-Life. Or Valve! Or Half Life 3 jokes! They don't have any good jokes! Dear god!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

Like. I just missed mwff.

I wanna fucking die now, but I promised a friend that I wouldn't try that anymore (Insert me trying to crush my head with a desk at school here)


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2016)

Go next year if possible. Simple as that. It's not the fucking end of the world if you can't go THIS year.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Go next year if possible. Simple as that. It's not the fucking end of the world if you can't go THIS year.


I can't. It's always during the period that i'm in swim season, and I have weekend practices.

Never gonna be able to go. Is motor city fur con open to minors as long as they're with an adult?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I can't. It's always during the period that i'm in swim season, and I have weekend practices.
> 
> Never gonna be able to go. Is motor city fur con open to minors as long as they're with an adult?


Suggestion: Finish school first before worrying about this shit.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Suggestion: Finish school first before worrying about this shit.


But there are no conventions near me in the summer.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But there are no conventions near me in the summer.


Finish school first, then go to conventions, when you can without adult supervision. 

Believe me, the cons won't go away when you're still in school. 

Enjoy your time at school if you do, and enjoy it well. You won't be able to go back and relive school life.

Patience, mate, patience. Take your time, enjoy life.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Finish school first, then go to conventions, when you can without adult supervision.
> 
> Believe me, the cons won't go away when you're still in school.
> 
> ...


NO! my friend is 16, so I should be allowed to go to cons while I'm still young too! I'm already going insane, so what's the point of letting myself become more restless for several years?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> NO! my friend is 16, so I should be allowed to go to cons while I'm still young too! I'm already going insane, so what's the point of letting myself become more restless for several years?


Good Morning pineapplz!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Good Morning pineapplz!


Good afternoon indeed, but still. I want to go to a convention. If I had to choose between floof or swimming, I'd choose floof


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh boy Pineapplez is being an attention whore again


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 3, 2016)

But joking aside, just take it easy. I mean, the whole "world wants me to be separated from my fandom" thing is genuinely silly - if anything, furry conventions are where misunderstandings and stereotypes about the fandom tend to happen in the first place.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> But joking aside, just take it easy. I mean, the whole "world wants me to be separated from my fandom" thing is genuinely silly - if anything, furry conventions are where misunderstandings and stereotypes about the fandom tend to happen in the first place.


They seem fun! My friend's going to one with telephone! And I emailed the address on the motor city fur con site asking about the age limit, but I haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> They seem fun! My friend's going to one with telephone! And I emailed the address on the motor city fur con site asking about the age limit, but I haven't gotten a reply.


Wait around a bit - if you really want to attend to one, you'll get the chance in the future. Don't want to talk you down because of age (I usually don't bother with age concern that much), but I don't think it's healthy or safe for you to go on furry conventions as of now - aside of cool folks, a lot of nasty and unpleasant people happen to be there too. And if talking about Ino (Telephone), at least judging by her online behavior and some things she done in the past, she doesn't seem to be a very pleasant person too, and I'm putting that lightly. Wait a couple of years, that'll be better for you in the end result.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

Still doesn't mean I don't wanna go or that I don't wanna see new sights.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Dec 3, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Finish school first, then go to conventions, when you can without adult supervision.
> 
> Believe me, the cons won't go away when you're still in school.
> 
> ...


Holy shit did you just encourage someone to GO TO SCHOOL?!??!!11!!!!11111one
Pineapplez, it's not just Sergei and I telling you this now. School is important, don't worry about all of the everything with furry shit and get all you can out of school. Yakamaru is right and you get one shot at school, and I know that you don't want to blow it, like I almost did.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 3, 2016)

It's three days of people prancing around in costumes. It's really not the end of the world if you miss it.

Besides, you're what, 15? Man, you're life hasn't even started yet.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

But furries are supposed to be a social group. How am I supposed to be a furry if there aren't any for me to talk to?



Also my friend's 16. Kinda invalidates the "wait until you're older" thing.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I wanna fucking die now, but I promised a friend that I wouldn't try that anymore (Insert me trying to crush my head with a desk at school here)


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> But furries are supposed to be a social group. How am I supposed to be a furry if there aren't any for me to talk to?



You're talking to them right now. That's the magic of the internet.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Still doesn't mean I don't wanna go or that I don't wanna see new sights.


"You can't always get what you want, but sometimes you just might find you get what you need" 
Learn to get over things that don't go your way, that's more or less one of the requirements for maturity, and it'll happen you a lot in the future.

In general, it's sometimes cool to rant about problems and get yourself heard, but again, you're kinda crossing the line between "seeking support" and, as you put yourself, "being an attention whore". It don't help you in a long run, and if anything, will make you too dependent on others. And it's a good way to detract and lose friends - sooner or later, people will be just tired of hearing you being sad over little problems over and over again. In other words, start growing a spine - don't hesitate to ask for help if you feel like you really can't make it without some support, but for the love of fandom, don't abuse it, you're making things worse for yourself by doing that.

And yeah, if you're here and talk with folks, you're already connected to the fandom enough. Write me or anybody else, most of us like to chat a bit. That's a real connection, not dancing around in fursuits with some creepy middle-agers x)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


> You're talking to them right now. That's the magic of the internet.


No. Like, in real life.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

Also my friend is a fursuiter and she's not that old. I mean, it's her first time, but still. She's a good friend. (And I kind of already miss her even though it's only one day.)


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> No. Like, in real life.


Meet them outside the conventions. Or talk with them on Internet and meet them if they live close enough. There are probably some close circles of geeks and anime fans around your town, try to lurk around a bit - maybe you find some furs there, or even hook someone into the fandom, but either way you'll probably find some new friends in process, so why not to try.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> Holy shit did you just encourage someone to GO TO SCHOOL?!??!!11!!!!11111one
> Pineapplez, it's not just Sergei and I telling you this now. School is important, don't worry about all of the everything with furry shit and get all you can out of school. Yakamaru is right and you get one shot at school, and I know that you don't want to blow it, like I almost did.


Wait, I used LOGIC and COMMON SENSE? Holy shit.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Dec 3, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Wait, I used LOGIC and COMMON SENSE? Holy shit.


The fuck is happening to the internet these days?


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Remember...good things come to those who wait. It's not like this is the only year a con will happen. And yes, I know another year seems like a lifetime when your a teenager, but it will fly by, I promise you. 

And how well do you know this friend that's going? Only online or do you know them irl? If only online, they could be making up a story about going just cause they know how bad you want to go. (Cause people suck sometimes & like to make other people feel bad. It happens.) And even if said person is going for real, and they MIGHT get to see & take a pic w/ Telephone, who cares? (I've also heard she's a bit of a bitch. Total popufur.)

And unless your parents are willing to just hand you a wad of cash to spend, going to a con at 14 will not be the experience you imagine it to be. You think it's just getting in the door, but once you get to Vendor Alley, trust me, you will be willing to sell your soul to buy the stuff you are drooling over, especially at your 1st con. And you'll need to eat too, which is outrageously expensive as well.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Remember...good things come to those who wait. It's not like this is the only year a con will happen. And yes, I know another year seems like a lifetime when your a teenager, but it will fly by, I promise you.
> 
> And how well do you know this friend that's going? Only online or do you know them irl? If only online, they could be making up a story about going just cause they know how bad you want to go. (Cause people suck sometimes & like to make other people feel bad. It happens.) And even if said person is going for real, and they MIGHT get to see & take a pic w/ Telephone, who cares? (I've also heard she's a bit of a bitch. Total popufur.)
> 
> And unless your parents are willing to just hand you a wad of cash to spend, going to a con at 14 will not be the experience you imagine it to be. You think it's just getting in the door, but once you get to Vendor Alley, trust me, you will be willing to sell your soul to buy the stuff you are drooling over, especially at your 1st con. And you'll need to eat too, which is outrageously expensive as well.


She showed me the fursuit she's going in and she kept telling me what you guys are already telling me. I think she's not a troll like that.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Good afternoon indeed, but still. I want to go to a convention. If I had to choose between floof or swimming, I'd choose floof


Who wouldn't want floof over swimming!? But think about this: when you're an adult, you can do what you want, when you want, and how you want. You'll be an adult in three short years.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 3, 2016)

Judging by responses, I tend to think the guy doesn't really read half of the stuff (or reads only the stuff he kinda wants to see). It's kinda hopeless, I'm out of here.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Ok, so maybe she's on the up & up. But you really never know. 

Anywho, if you really want this to happen, make a plan. Starting saving money, anytime you are getting a gift, ask for cash. But have the discipline to not spend it prematurely. 

The whole experience will be more rewarding if you are contributing to the expense of it. 

As far as the age thing, at MomoCon, you could be w/o a guardian if you were 16. So you don't necessarily have to wait til 18. (And do your own research. There is probably a ton of info on the con site. I knew everything about Momo before we even walked in the door.)


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 3, 2016)

wtf is this fucking thread???


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

Me 


Very Hairy Larry said:


> wtf is this fucking thread???


Bitching.

Also I do read them, I'm just usually not in a state to comprehend the answers.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Dec 3, 2016)

But if telephone really is that much of an ass, I probably shouldn't have told my friend to ask her go give me a shoutout (actually said friend insisted)


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Also I do read them, I'm just usually not in a state to comprehend the answers.


So I noticed.


----------

